# New pics and colour queries! Advice please :)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Took these today, and theres a couple i'm not sure on the colour.
First off we have:
Millie (Broken Black Tan) and her gorgeous litter:

























Bruiser - with some of her babies:








Unsure on these two colour wise - they're neither black or brown - beautiful rich colour though

















Poppys babies (poppy is a poor marked Himi, and was bred with broken black tan)









This is what confuses me. There are some PEW's in these pics (2 i think) but the other colours in the following pics i have no idea what they are.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Very cute!

I think the first one is maybe a cinnamon?

And the next ones, I think you may have siamese and himi! The points will show up later.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty
The PEW ones could be himi the rest may be Siamese.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ooh how exciting! possible siamese meeces!!! I'll deffo keep you posted as they grow more  xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Himi's start off white and Siamese starts of beigeish.
Keep us updated


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yummy yummy! Bagsies on possible Siameseymeecies! <3 x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Not a problem, i'll post more pics in a week or two and we'll hopefully see whats what.

Windyhill - obviously when they were born, they were all pink, with the pink eyes... then there were two definate whites and about 5 beigeish ones *remains hopeful*

I mean could a poor marked himi and a broken black tan produce siamese? xx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Yes, if your Broken Black Tan carried c^h.

Your himi is c^h/c and if bred to the Broken Black Tan it was probably C/c^h. This would give you both Siamese (c^h/c^h) and Himi (c^h/c) in the litter, as well as some "full color" (C/* - this would be your blacks and agoutis pictured). You can also expect some of the Siamese to be Fox.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

what an exciting litter miss.understood! can't wait for more updates over the weeks =D I'm so jealous lol x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol: i always seem to get a good mix in my litters. So far i've bred all my girls with my fav buck (broken black tan) so the only 100% guarantee i have of one particular colour/marking is if i breed my broken black tan buck with the broken black tan Doe (first pics) - but that said, the marking in this litter, are showing a good band over the back end on quite a few which i didn't get on the first breeding of these two lovelies! xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Any black and white coo meeces of this litter left?


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh look at all of those spotted babies! 
Is that TEN babies in your broken black tan litter?! Wow!!
And I can't wait to see some himis and siamese soon!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Those 'brown' ones are Agouti aka 'Wild colour'

I'm surprised you haven't seen it before! I always used to have agouti's pop up in my pet litters! lol

W xx


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

They look siamese to me and the PEW's could very possibly be himi if the rest are siamese. I cant wait for my first siamese litter! =] congrats on your beautiful babies.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i haven't got cow mice from this litter... but i have a new line of cow mice, but instead of tan tummies...they're kind of greyish on their bellies.


----------

